# Are you the "head " of your family?



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 30, 2021)

When I was a kid, my grandfather was head of the family- and everybody knew it.  One by one the mantle of "head of the family" has come down to my older brother, and now, me. It's not like I'm king of the tribe or anything, but still I'm "head' of the family. Are you the "head " of your family? What do think about that?


----------



## jujube (Jan 30, 2021)

Well, I'm the "Matriarch" now since my mom died in November. Whether that makes me the "Head", I don't know.  My sisters have never listened to me, so I don't know why they'd start now.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 30, 2021)

Since it's just my son and myself, I doubt we'll fight for that position.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 30, 2021)

My older brother should be but he lives a long ways away, so it should be me I guess but my younger brother just sort of assumed the role. He's 16 years younger than me so he's got the pep and maybe he thinks I'm too old/behind the times or whatever. I don't mind.


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 30, 2021)

It's me of course. Oh wait, here comes the wife. Shhhhhh don't nobody say nothing.   
Seriously, without the wife in charge, I guess I'd be living under a bridge.


----------



## Dana (Jan 30, 2021)

No, I am not the head of my family, but I do wear the pants in my own household LOL


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 30, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Are you the "head " of your family?


Seems everbod in what's left of family sorta look up to me

Four or (maybe) six spoor
17 grands
Two greats

The younger grands sorta swarm around me, get under foot, and tend to maul all my trinkets
Then lead me around to show and tell my other treasured junk
It's kinda fun.....for the first ten minutes

The older ones jus' wanna arm wrestle
So I put 'em in a half nelson and kiss 'em on the ear



fuzzybuddy said:


> fuzzybuddy said:
> 
> 
> > What do think about that?


I try not to


OK, on a serious note;

My oldest grand (in the army) sent me a message not that long ago

*'You were the dad anyone could’ve wished for'*

I sure didn't realize the affect I had on him
He always impressed the crap outa me, though
We pretty much raised him and his brother







even did a bit of a poster on him







What do I think about that?

It's a feel good

..a real feel good




...and his kid is so freaking squeezable


----------



## Jeni (Jan 30, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> When I was a kid, my grandfather was head of the family- and everybody knew it.  One by one the mantle of "head of the family" has come down to my older brother, and now, me. It's not like I'm king of the tribe or anything, but still I'm "head' of the family. Are you the "head " of your family? What do think about that?


I remember as a child we all went to my grandparents house...... uncles and aunts cousins etc.......... Grandpa always had the last word 

 I  think the world changed.....fast forward after the Head of family passes ..... many families just separate off .......  

I found out early .............many of the family did not like the others much .... each holiday or event it was all pretend  smiles ......... and not let on what we truly thought about  the others.... in the quiet corners or outside on the porch if you were a quiet observer, like i was............... heard all sorts of juicing gossip and trash talk.......LOL

Not sure that is a great tradition to teach children...... unless being fake  and backstabbing are lessons you want. 

After I married ....we  split off   ........ I had no in-laws to speak of so ..........now I am the glue that keeps my kids talking .... after I am gone they may not feel the connection...........as they are very different people and as they married  that adds another dynamic in.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 30, 2021)

I don't have enough family left to worry about who's the head of it.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 30, 2021)

I am definitely the head of the family, I know that because my wife and our three cats have given me permission to say so.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 30, 2021)

I am the only one here so yes.


----------



## Gaer (Jan 30, 2021)

Me too!  Only me!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 30, 2021)

@Gary O'  OMG! Those children and that young man are *gorgeous! *What a beautiful family you have. And how wonderful that you were such a great "father" and role model.  Re: the OP.  I'm the family matriarch who helps my family grounded, who advises when asked and helps when necessary. I'm "the glue".


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 31, 2021)

I was head of the family when my children were little, but somewhere along the way, once the kids moved out, the title went to my husband.

No real "head" of the family in general otherwise.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 31, 2021)

I don't know. I'll have to ask my wife.


----------



## Judycat (Jan 31, 2021)

We have no head of our family because every individual has a brain or is expected to have one.


----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)

Yes, I am the head of my family...chief cook and bottle washer...

I rule my household with a fur lined iron fist...it's my way or the highway, morning, noon and night...

But I must admit I hardly get any respect...but it is my own fault...

Being a family of one does have its limits


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 31, 2021)

By default (everyone older has died),     I guess I'm head of my extended  family.  
But between me and Lil'Bear (doggy) in our apartment,  Bear seems to rule.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 31, 2021)

@Gary O' I love your photos and you have such a way with words. The letter from your grandson brought tears to my eyes. 
I hope my Grandsons will have fond memories of me when I'm gone. I think they will, one has written a story about me for a school project, 
about me getting stuck in the mud while clamming in Oregon. 
Getting back on the subject. I'm not exactly the head of the family but I am the glue that holds us together.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jan 31, 2021)

I might be but since the kitties let me live here and spoil them rotten, I’m not 100% sure.
Kids haven’t listened to me in years


----------



## Don M. (Jan 31, 2021)

I suppose I'm the "unofficial" head of the family....male wise...since the son-in-laws fathers have all passed on.  I just try to stay in the background, and offer any help/advice any of the family wants....but, only if they ask for it.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 31, 2021)

I guess so. No one has told me otherwise, although sometimes I am the last one to know what’s going on.


----------

